# Surface Drive on Ankona SC



## Icroc (Feb 23, 2013)

Does anyone have info/performance with running a surface drive mud motor in a boat with a tunnel hull? I'm in the market for a new boat. I'm thinking that a SC 16 or 18 would fit the bill. The boat will be used for duck hunting in the fall and winter and fishing in the spring and summer. I would be switching out my outboard for the mud motor in the fall and winter.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I think paintitblack (forum member) has a Salt Marsh 14 with a mud motor


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

Not on a tunnel hull, but a G3 1756. Should be just fine on a tunnel though not necessary since they are air cooled. I don't believe the performance will be affected just play around with trim for the sweet spot. Lots of maintenance with salt water and surface drives is the main drawback for me.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I think you might need to run a surface drive at the same depth relative to the bottom of the hull whether you have a tunnel or not. When you get really shallow, the prop needs to bite mud. Setting it higher due to the tunnel might result in it blowing out in the slop. If you set it at the normal height relative to the hull bottom, you should be fine, but you might see increased drag in deeper water when the tunnel channels clean water higher above the prop than the motor is designed to work in.

Nate


----------

